# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2012



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Ago 2012 às 05:04)

Bom dia,




Próximos dias...

SOL


----------



## Snowy (1 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

Boa tarde

Depois de alguma chuva fraca a noite passada, hoje em Ponta Delgada temos novamente um dia de sol e a humidade novamente a subir...

Neste momento, temp. 23º e 94%hr.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Ago 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Hoje aqui pelo concelho de Lagoa em geral de momento céu pouco nublado, alguma brisa em algumas zonas e calor


----------



## Hazores (4 Ago 2012 às 00:16)

Para amanhã os grupos ocidental e central irão estar sob alerta amarelo

deixo aqui informação mais detalhada




> Proteção Civil: agravamento do estado do tempo nos grupos Ocidental e Central
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, uma superfície frontal fria atravessando o arquipélago é responsável por um agravamento do estado do tempo nos grupos Ocidental e Central.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (4 Ago 2012 às 12:19)

Pelos vistos foi um Alerta de pouca duração....


----------



## Knyght (4 Ago 2012 às 12:44)

Vai existir alguma chuva mas nada de muito especial, e como os terrenos estão com capacidade não vejo o porque do alerta.


----------



## Snowy (5 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

Boa tarde

Depois de uns lindos dias de sol, final de tarde nublado em Ponta Delgada e parece que esta semana a chuva estará de volta a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira.

Neste momento, temp. 22º e 73%hr.


----------



## Azor (6 Ago 2012 às 03:18)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Depois de uns lindos dias de sol, final de tarde nublado em Ponta Delgada e parece que esta semana a chuva estará de volta a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira.
> 
> Neste momento, temp. 22º e 73%hr.



Bom dia!

Assim é Snowy. Os modelos indicam a aproximação de uma depressão às portas dos Açores e com ela alguma instabilidade. Ontem à noite choveu umas boas pancadas estava eu pelas Furnas. Ontem na zona das "Pedras do Galego" choveu bem pelas 4 da manhã.

Por agora céu nublado, temperatura máxima 20ºC e 86% Humidade Relativa.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (7 Ago 2012 às 18:51)

Mais um alerta amarelo, que na minha opinião (mesmo seguindo os critérios do IM) é injustificado, pelo menos para o grupo central.



> Proteção civil: chuva por vezes forte nos grupos Central e Oriental
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria poderão ocorrer eventos de precipitação pontualmente forte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2012 às 19:27)

Hazores disse:


> Mais um alerta amarelo, que na minha opinião (mesmo seguindo os critérios do IM) é injustificado, pelo menos para o grupo central.



Aquele aviso aqui há uns dias foi de facto estranho, mas hoje se olhares para o modelo ECMWF, deve estar aí a origem do aviso:

(precipitaçao acumulada entre as 18z e 6z)






Embora olhando para o satélite nesta altura, dá a ideia de que não haverá problemas, pelo menos hoje, provavelmente apenas nuvens chatas.


----------



## Knyght (7 Ago 2012 às 20:46)

Atenção é aviso do IM e alerta da Protecção Civil.

Quanto a aceitar o mesmo o ECMFW é o modelo oficial, se não aparece no mesmo não é, se aparece só nesse é que vai ser mesmo.

É essa a politica e não nós devemos queixar...


----------



## Hazores (8 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

Apesar do modelo ECMWF apontar para precipitação acumulada significativa, à hora que "eles" lançaram o aviso os modelos já estavam um pouco desactualizados, penso que era mais importante terem visto os satélites, apesarem de serem poucos, mas como digo esta é apenas a minha opinião.

na realidade o que me preocupa é o facto de estas notícias espalharem-se rapidamente pelas redes sociais e a maioria das situações não se verificarem, penso que a credibilidade junto das "massas" passa a ser menor. na minha opinião penso que, tendo em conta os diversos meios de comunicação, deveriam apostar nos lançamentos dos alertas, mais próximos dos acontecimentos (não depois deste ter ocorrido, como aconteceu no inverno passado), mas com uma probabilidade significativa de ocorrerem, isto estando a falar de frentes que atravessam o arquipélago, tal como tem sido os casos. como é obvio existe casos especiais que apenas em cima do acontecimento sepode lançar alertas, nomeadamente aquelas famosas depressões hibridas que se formam ao largo dos açores

desculprm o off topic


----------



## Azor (8 Ago 2012 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Por cá ilha de São Miguel, tivemos chuva pontualmente forte durante o dia de ontem e madrugada de hoje. 
De momento o tempo segue com céu encoberto e parece que é esperada novamente chuva.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (9 Ago 2012 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu por vezes com abertas intercalando com outros periodos mais encoberto e com aguaceiros que por vezes até são fortes aqui pela ilha de S. Miguel

temp máxima 22 h. relativa 77%

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hugois (9 Ago 2012 às 15:51)

Ola pessoa...bem aqui continua tudo preto com uns tons de verde que teimam em prevalecer... o tempo tem estado ameno e nublado hoje ja teve sol nevoeiro e nuvens altas...agora sigo com 25ºC e no resto da ilha como vao as coisas?


----------



## Snowy (9 Ago 2012 às 16:20)

Boa tarde

Em Ponta Delgada, início de tarde um bocado ventoso, pelas 14h tivemos chuva e umas boas rajadas de vento mas foi muito breve.

Neste momento, o sol vai alternando com alguma nebulosidade, temp.23º, 65%hr e vento de oeste.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Ago 2012 às 23:51)

Hugois disse:


> Ola pessoa...bem aqui continua tudo preto com uns tons de verde que teimam em prevalecer... o tempo tem estado ameno e nublado hoje ja teve sol nevoeiro e nuvens altas...agora sigo com 25ºC e no resto da ilha como vao as coisas?



Bom aqui, foi um início de dia com sol até perto do meio-dia que ficou nublado mas já perto das 14h voltou o sol com força e as temperaturas dispararam com uma máx de hoje de 28,1ºC com uma humidade relativa que rondava os 70% nas horas da tarde.

Atualmente céu pouco nublado a limpo

Temp atual pelas 23:50h esta nos 22,6ºC portanto mais uma noite tropical com alguma sensação desagradável de humidade. Hr: 75% atualmente.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Ago 2012 às 12:15)

Bom dia! Hoje aqui pela Lagoa, dia de sol com boas abertas. Parece-me que vai ser um dia quente


----------



## alex vieria (10 Ago 2012 às 18:52)

Boa tarde, depois de uma manha com nuvens dispersas e com poeira suspensa perto do meio dia, a tarde chegou com um grande impulso nas temperaturas a max chegou aos 28,6 C e de momento continuou com 27,8C com Hr: 73%.


----------



## jonhfx (10 Ago 2012 às 21:33)

Boa Noite.
Dados de hoje:
Temp máxima- 32,3ºC e 32%Hr
Mínima- 19,1ºC e 90% HR
Actual- 22ºC e 34% Hr
Céu com "calima", vamos lá ver se vai dar para ver as "perseidas"...


----------



## alex vieria (10 Ago 2012 às 23:26)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Dados de hoje:
> Temp máxima- 32,3ºC e 32%Hr
> Mínima- 19,1ºC e 90% HR
> ...



Imagem de satélite pelas 14h de hoje ilustra bem a chegada da poeira suspensa sobre a ilha.

Sigo atualmente nos 24,3ºC com 79% de HR.


----------



## jonhfx (11 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.
Dados actuais: 
Temperatura 28,1ºC e 47% Hr 
Céu continua coberto pela  pluma Africana


----------



## alex vieria (11 Ago 2012 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,

Céu com intervalos de nuvens, com alguma poeira a mistura... mas o sol esta presente grande parte do tempo na atualidade. com exepção nas horas do início de tarde.

Temp. Atual 27,4ºC
Hr: 67%
Vento é fraco claramente de SSW 8,9km/h com rajadas máxima nas últimas horas de hoje 21,3km/h.


----------



## alex vieria (11 Ago 2012 às 15:50)

Nesta imagem de satélite de hoje pelas 14h, demostra os intervalos de nuvens no litoral sul da ilha no início de tarde, mas ultimamente tende surgir abertas e o sol a espreitar com toda a sua intensidade...

Se repararão o grupo ocidental das ilhas Canárias em especial Gran Canária, Tenerife e La Gomera e parte de da ilha de Hierro estão ser fustigadas com poeira até dizer basta!!!

Enquanto na ilha da Madeira existe alguma poeira mas nada que se compare com o que esta acontecer nas Canárias.


----------



## alex vieria (11 Ago 2012 às 19:33)

Boa tarde,

Depois de um belo mergulho na praia dos anjos na ponta do sol, onde as ondas não chegavam a 1 mts de altura e uma temperatura de 24ºC da água, soube e de que maneira!!!

Max. de hoje foi de 28,4ºC
Min. foi de 21,8ºC mais uma noite tropical.

Hr atualmente: 74% com o chegar do final do dia a humidade com tendência aumentar.

Temp atual: 26,4ºC

Céu completamente limpo atualmente, com alguma poeira em fase de dissipação, só se consegue ver olhando para o horizonte no SSE.


----------



## Snowy (13 Ago 2012 às 14:29)

Boa tarde

Ponta Delgada tem estado assim hoje...mas nem uma gota de chuva ainda caiu mas suponho que em algumas partes da ilha já deve ter chovido alguma coisa.






Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, temp. 24º, vento oeste e 83%hr


----------



## Azor (14 Ago 2012 às 00:07)

Boa noite

A frente já atravessou o arquipélago açoriano mas ela foi de fraca actividade.

Por agora temp. máx 22º C humidade relativa 89%

Cumprimentos


----------



## tripado (14 Ago 2012 às 17:27)

Para amanha teremos a passagem de uma frente com actividade muita fraca, não se espera mais do que alguns chuviscos.


----------



## jonhfx (15 Ago 2012 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.
O nevoeiro é rei e senhor por estes lados.
Sigo com 23,2 ºC e 97% Hr. 
Por volta das 3 da manhã choveu e acumulou cerca de 5,2 mm. Parece que a precipitação foi localizada a Oeste.


----------



## Azor (15 Ago 2012 às 21:37)

Boa noite

Hoje tivemos a passagem de uma frente quente. De momento o vento sopra com alguma intensidade. Amanhã temos de novo chuva pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria.

Tmp máx actual 22 º C hum relativa 90%


Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

O seguimento do sistema tropical que pode passar nos Açores deve ser feito para já neste tópico:

 Depressão Tropical #8 (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 15:25)

Boa tarde

Aqui vento a soprar com alguma intensidade e já pinga. Uma frente dentro de pouco tempo irá atravessar todo o arquipélago dos Açores.

temp máx actual 23º C humidade rel. 92%

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 11:28)

Bom dia,

Estas já são em principio as previsões para 2ª feira próxima para os Açores e em especial para o grupo oriental. 

Saudações a todos e cumprimentos aos demais!



> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para 2ª feira, 20 de agosto de 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowy (17 Ago 2012 às 12:52)

Bom dia

O IM não dava previsão de chuva para hoje mas começou a chover em Ponta Delgada.

Neste momento em P.Delgada, chuva, temp. 21º e 88%hr.


----------



## Knyght (17 Ago 2012 às 17:24)

No momento os moldes no Atlântico afetando as Ilhas Portuguesas é o seguinte:






*Estar Atento* Passagem do Gordon pelos Açores entre Domingo e Terça


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 11:31)

Estar Preparado Domingo 18h à Segunda 24h disse:
			
		

> Já entrou no Range das 48h logo as populações deverão começar a tomar as medidas necessárias para que nada aconteça de mal.
> Estes dois modelos apontam para a passagem em São Miguel e/ou Grupo Oriental.
> 
> Medidas como limpar sarjetas, desimpedir cursos de água, colocar os animais nos pontos mais elevados retirando-os dos vales (que são os percursos de água e zonas de enchente) são medidas coerentes. Para já e devido a capacidade de absorção dos terrenos será um bom dia de chuva mas sem grandes sustos.
> Relembro que sobre o momento o modelo que faz as contas mais rapidamente será o GFS.



Sigam o Gordon no Tópico Correspondente!!!


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,

Aqui já corre um vento fresco a soprar de oeste e vislumbram-se entre o sol, os primeiros cirros no céu vindos de sudoeste.

Máx actual de 24 º C humidade relat. 63%

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 17:26)

*Tomar Medidas*


----------



## Skizzo (18 Ago 2012 às 17:28)

Ondas de 16m que medo!


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 17:31)

Skizzo disse:


> Ondas de 16m que medo!





Penso que em vez de laranja na precipitação devia estar o alerta vermelho..pelo menos pelos dados de alguns modelos.


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 18:32)

Knyght disse:


> *Tomar Medidas*



Bom, vamos nos preparar para o pior.

Aqui na minha casa já comecei a tomar as precauções. Já comecei as fechar janelas, portas e a guardar os animais no meu quintal.

Logo ainda vou ter de sair. Espero que ele se atrase antes de eu sair daqui de casa...

Obrigado Knight cumprimentos!


----------



## Joebernard (18 Ago 2012 às 18:57)

Neste momento em Santa Maria, a 320 metros de altitude:
Vento calmo.
Nuvens dispersas.
22º
41% de humidade.
1017 de pressão.


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 21:11)

Boa tarde

Hoje em Ponta Delgada tivemos um dia de sol agradável uma vez que a humidade baixou bastante em comparação com os últimos dias 

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, temp. 22º e 73%hr


----------



## Azathoth (18 Ago 2012 às 22:41)

Skizzo disse:


> Ondas de 16m que medo!



Surf's up!


----------



## jonhfx (18 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Boa noite. 
Chove a oeste da Madeira.Isto não é nada bom para a maturação das uvas , já de manhã pingou qualquer coisa. 
Condições actuais:
Temperatura: 21,2ºC, Hr 91%,  Precipitação 1,5mm


----------



## marco_antonio (19 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa noite.
> Chove a oeste da Madeira.Isto não é nada bom para a maturação das uvas , já de manhã pingou qualquer coisa.
> Condições actuais:
> Temperatura: 21,2ºC, Hr 91%,  Precipitação 1,5mm


 manda isso para o funchal que ja tenho saudades de chuva


----------



## Hugois (19 Ago 2012 às 22:44)

Bem em minha casa chove :d e nas restantes partes da ilha?
Gostava que tambem fossem dizendo algo dos açores deste lado do seguimento se ta tudo bem ou nao


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Funchal está seco, devia hoje chover na costa norte.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-gordon-atlantico-2012-al08-6632-32.html

É o link para seguires os Açores na www.rtp.pt televisão em direto vamos ter emissão especial as 23h RTP-Açores


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 11:25)

Bom dia

Depois de afastado o "susto" do Gordon, uma manhã relativamente tranquila neste momento em P.Delgada com céu nublado, temp. 21º e 83%hr. O vento já acalmou bastante.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Bom dia,

Passado o furacão, agora aqui na Lagoa está um dia bom ( sol  ) com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e o mar está a voltar à normalidade.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Ago 2012 às 11:41)

Bom dia,

Extremos do dia de ontem: Isto aqui na Madeira já parecia Miami - Florida (quente e húmido tanto no dia como a noite). lolol

Max: 29,2ºC
Min: 23,4ºC
Hr: 73% e 82%
Vento fraco

Hoje a min foi de 23,2ºC mais uma noite tropical com humidade a mistura, devido Hr rondou os 79%-73%. Já são 4 noites seguidas com temperaturas noturnas acima dos 22,5ºC, mete nojo o tempo no que toca a dormir.

A temp. dentro de casa a variado entre os 25,9ºC e 27,5ºC nestes 4 dias para cá.

Hoje se vislumbra mais um dia quente, temp atual esta nos 26,3ºC com Hr: de 70%.

Céu atualmente é limpo com alguma poeira em suspensão mais é dispersa. Como se diz o céu esta com um azul sujo.

O furação Gordon é responsável pelo araste desta massa com características tropicais (quente e húmido) nos últimos 4 dias que se a estacionado sobre nós.


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2012 às 11:54)

É bem verdade o que vêm a melhorar é as noites a anoitecer mais cedo já começa a descer um pouco mais a temperatura.


----------



## jonhfx (21 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 30,2ºC e 53% Hr 
Hoje estive na zona do Paul da Serra e é visível uma capa de poeira abaixo dos 700/800 m de altitude que cobre a vertente sul da ilha.


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Sigo com 30,2ºC e 53% Hr
> Hoje estive na zona do Paul da Serra e é visível uma capa de poeira abaixo dos 700/800 m de altitude que cobre a vertente sul da ilha.








Nota-se bem a poeira, creio que sem a poeira referida a temperatura tinha subido mais um ou dois graus.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Ago 2012 às 00:10)

Boa noite, mais uma noite cálida e húmida  já estou ficar aborrecido com este tempo assim.

A max de hoje foi de 29,1ºC

Temp. atual 25,1ºC com Hr: 83% vento nulo para o me desespero!!!


----------



## alex vieria (22 Ago 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Min de hoje foi de 23,7ºC, isto parece que não quere descer. Farto de noites tropicais...

Temp atual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 75%


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2012 às 15:19)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está encoberto (muito nublado), o vento moderado (cerca de 20 km/h) de Sudeste e o mar parece estar calmo.

Temperatura do ar: 23ºC
Humidade: 79%


----------



## Afgdr (23 Ago 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Aqui na Lagoa o céu está muito nublado, chove (aguaceiros) e o vento está na ordem dos 7 km/h.

Temperatura do ar: 23ºC
Humidade: 91%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Ago 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia, aqui pela Ribeira Chã (Lagoa), neste momento céu encoberto e chuva.


----------



## Azathoth (24 Ago 2012 às 13:02)

Hoje no Funchal está tudo encoberto e não está calor.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Ago 2012 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa o céu está encoberto (muito nublado) e o vento moderado (na ordem dos 22 km/h) de Norte.

Temperatura do ar: 24ºC
Humidade: 79%


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2012 às 09:31)

Tráfego um pouco congestionado pelo Açores nesta altura. 97L a sudoeste e um borbotão de trovoadas a oeste.


----------



## LMCG (28 Ago 2012 às 12:13)

Agreste disse:


> Tráfego um pouco congestionado pelo Açores nesta altura. 97L a sudoeste e um borbotão de trovoadas a oeste.



Boas,

Trovoadas!!!

Parece que vou ter que fazer... a semana passada foram duas noites de avarias... foi o Gordon na segunda por volta das 6h e outra na quarta-feira até às 2h da manhã...

Mas trovoadas, essas sim dão-me chatices das grandes nas subestações!!!

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2012 às 22:23)

Lentamente a subir no atlântico e com condições para se organizar, ali a sudoeste dos Açores. Ainda distante, a 2250 Km, um pouco errática mas convém vigiar.


----------



## LMCG (29 Ago 2012 às 00:15)

Agreste disse:


> Lentamente a subir no atlântico e com condições para se organizar, ali a sudoeste dos Açores. Ainda distante, a 2250 Km, um pouco errática mas convém vigiar.



Sim já passou a depressão tropical pelo NHC...mas e o que é aquilo aqui a poucas centenas de km de São Miguel? A Sul das Flores?


----------



## stormy (29 Ago 2012 às 03:37)

LMCG disse:


> Sim já passou a depressão tropical pelo NHC...mas e o que é aquilo aqui a poucas centenas de km de São Miguel? A Sul das Flores?



Aquilo é um aglomerado convectivo, parece ser um MCS, que se está a desenvolver em associação a uma frente, que por sua vez está associada a uma ondulação em altura.

Curiosamente, para as proximas 24-48h o GFS18z cria mesmo a sul dos Açores uma depressão com identidade propria e nucleo quente nos niveis médios...não e não é raro nascerem sistemas tropicais assim, primeiro ajudados por restos de frentes ou perturbações em altura que actuam em zonas com aguas relativamente quentes e acabam por gerar convecção intensa que por vezes se organiza.

Para já importa dizer que não se prevê nada de mais...temos o GFS a criar uma depressão, fraca, que pode gerar alguma chuva/trovoada pelos Açores mas em principio sem grandes consequencias.

No futuro, as condições para que essa depressão se organize mais não são as melhores, já que se prevê bastante shear nas proximas horas, e depois, o shear diminui, mas em volta á depressão há entrada de ar seco em altura.
No entanto vale sempre a pena ir dando uma olhadela...


----------



## LMCG (29 Ago 2012 às 14:41)

stormy disse:


> Aquilo é um aglomerado convectivo, parece ser um MCS, que se está a desenvolver em associação a uma frente, que por sua vez está associada a uma ondulação em altura.
> 
> Curiosamente, para as proximas 24-48h o GFS18z cria mesmo a sul dos Açores uma depressão com identidade propria e nucleo quente nos niveis médios...não e não é raro nascerem sistemas tropicais assim, primeiro ajudados por restos de frentes ou perturbações em altura que actuam em zonas com aguas relativamente quentes e acabam por gerar convecção intensa que por vezes se organiza.
> 
> ...



Bem até agora as consequências foram uma bela molha à hora do almoço 

Obrigado pela esplicação técnica Stormy.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2012 às 16:38)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva


----------



## Snowy (29 Ago 2012 às 18:05)

Boa tarde

Em Ponta Delgada também choveu bem 

Neste momento já não chove, céu nublado, temp. 24º e 89%hr.


----------



## LMCG (30 Ago 2012 às 16:15)

Levem o guarda-chuva esta tarde... alerta amarelo para o grupo oriental, trovoadas e chuva


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2012 às 17:30)

Ao navegar pelo site do IM, fui visitar o MeteoGlobal e encontrei isto:



> *Tromba de água ao largo da ilha das Flores*
> Tromba de água ao largo da costa norte da ilha das Flores no arquipélago dos Açores.
> 
> Nome: nunomoreira
> ...



http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/relatos...da-ilha-das-flores?from_page=meteoglobal_view


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Se clicares no user acho que até é um meteorologista do IM, eles também costumam usar o meteoglobal. Bem apanhado mesmo assim.


----------

